# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Universal Orlando Resort orlando hotels

## seoadampowell

Universal Orlando Resort is the theme park resort in orlando. It is owned by nbc universal and its affiliates. The resorts consists of two theme parks (universal studios florida and universal Islands of adventure), universal city walk (a night-time entertainment destination), and three loews hotels (Loews Portofino bay hotel, Hard Rock Hotel, Loews Royal Pacific Resort). Universal Orlando Resort is the largest property owned by universal studios theme parks, its also the second largest resort in greater orlando.
Universal Orlando share the cost of health care coverage, Short Term Disability, and additional increments for Basic Life Insurance. Opportunities within our Entertainment division are vast for those who have a competitive skill set. We recruit and cast only the best of the best for these opportunities. At Universal Orlando Resort, everything is extraordinary.
Our company culture is every bit as thrilling as the state of the art attractions that line our resort. It takes a special kind of person to combine a solid work ethic, a sense of fun, great people skills and just the right amount of Universal attitude. Does that sound like you? If so, check us out for yourself. Youll see why our career opportunities are the very best.
 :Smile:

----------


## tranzysmitha

orlando is good you can say great place in florida and many attraction  in orlando  you can spend time here and take enjoy here.and you want to live hotels  you can found cheap hotel here. like orlando resort hotels it is nice and given good services in orlando.

----------


## crabiajohan

Orlando is a famous tourist destination in the world. it is famous for its natural beauty and The bright and sunny weather make it possible to enjoy the day to the fullest extent. You can enjoy travelling, playing in the water, visiting the tourist spots and having a good time

----------


## searchnmeet

Thanks for the information shared for orlando, i want to go there.

----------


## davidsmith36

We think every island paradise should have three things: sun, sand—and tons of palm trees. Good news: at Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Orlando® you’ll find all three, plus so much more

----------


## DavidRoss

thanks for the information!

----------

